# microchipping tack or postcode marking



## kezimac (11 February 2010)

which one is better - obviously the postcode marking can be seen and is more visable and if i was buying a saddle with a postcode i would want to check it - however microchipping also good???


----------



## PcDavies (12 February 2010)

I would always praise the actual stamp rather than a hidden microchip.

Ask yourself why do you want it marked?

If you want it to be returned or dumped if it's stolen, then the stamp is the best method.  As an officer, I dont have access to a scanner, but I can read a stamp and trace an owner quickly.


----------



## Janette (12 February 2010)

Do you mark the leather or the stirrup bars?


----------



## Dovorian (12 February 2010)

I have saddles chipped and the company which did the job put quite neat looking 'stickers' on the back on the cantle indicating that they had been microchipped. They have remained in tact for several years. I realise that they can be removed but hope that thieves will be deterred by this.

My decision was based on the fact that we now all seem to be far more likely to change our saddles as we change horses or as they alter their shapes. A chip can be re-registered by a new owner without issue. Engraving stirrup bars is a one time task surely (unless one can have them ground off?). Plus, we seem to spend far more on a new saddle than we ever did 25 years ago!


----------



## kezimac (12 February 2010)

i think its stamped on the leather - from what i am told if you sell saddle, the police put an x next to your postcode then put new postcode underneath - i thought that was good as its like a passport for the saddle -


----------



## mrchips (12 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I would always praise the actual stamp rather than a hidden microchip.

Ask yourself why do you want it marked?

If you want it to be returned or dumped if it's stolen, then the stamp is the best method.  As an officer, I dont have access to a scanner, but I can read a stamp and trace an owner quickly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's a new saddle ID marking system on the market that I believe ticks all the boxes and is more secure that postcoding and leather stamping.  It does use a microchip but an officer does not need a microchip reader unless the thief defaces the stirrup bar engraving.
1) A microchip IS placed inside the saddle
2) A 7 digit code + country code is engraved on the stirrup bar
3) Both the above codes are registered on the police preferred personal property database to which any police officer has assess 24/7 directly from a patrol car or a hand-held communication device.  Either identifier will access the owner details.

Advantages are obvious   
Any label or clip on disk can be easily removed. A leather stamped postcode can be reasonably easily defaced either way you've almost certainly lost your saddle!

The registration is free for the life of the saddle. If the owner moves house a postcode is immediately inaccurate.  The engraved code goes with the saddle just update with the later owners details.

For fuller information pm or email me

Regards

Tony


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (12 February 2010)

Following a discussion I had with our local horsewatch and with the local police force, there seems no point in putting a post code on your saddle as it does not prove ownership and, more importantly, Sussex Police won't contact an address if a post coded saddle is found within a haul of stolen tack. The post code only serves as an identification mark if you find your stolen tack or see a list of recovered stolen tack.


----------



## leanne1988 (12 February 2010)

Sorry i dont agree with the above post, i have been in contact with the police and horsewatch myself (only two days agao)who both advised using die stamps to mark all ur tack, if stolen they can be returned to its rightful owner, if you cannot prove the tack is yours is has to be given back to the theif!!!

I have just borrowed some die stamps from the police, who instructed me to mark my postcode, followed by your house number or the first letter/s of your house on both panels on the saddle,infront of the girth strap. it was so easy to do.

For your bridle do the exact same but mark the inside of the headpiece &amp; reins near the billet.

If you sell the saddle/bridle or move house you put the letter 'X' after your postcode,and the next postcode can then be put next to it and so on.

This is a very good deterant, theifs can see this clear as day and know they will be hard if impossible to sell on. When purchasing tack make sure you check these areas for postcodes, if they have not got an 'X', question it,and report it to the police.

It is also adviced to take photographs of your tack, make notes of the make, size, any damage/discolouration,or anything that makes it identifiable as you own. should the worst happen you need to be able to give a good description if you have any hope of getting it back.

Also, postcode rugs in gloss paint, it may be a little unsightly but atleast it will still be on your horse! 

Micro chipping is better than nothing but they cannot be seen &amp; can be removed!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (12 February 2010)

There is no consistency amongst police forces as to how they deal with recovered stolen tack. Our local police will not contact an address relating to a post code on a saddle to see if it is your saddle that they found. The post code marking will only serve as an identification mark, not as a means of locating the rightful owner. 

Recently our local Horsewatch posted a list of tack that has been recovered by the police. The saddles were high value brands and most were postmarked but the police will not contact the address at the postcode to say they have your saddle. 

As you rightly say, the post code is a deterent and a means of identifying your tack if it is recovered, it is not an automatic means of being notified that your tack has been found, if it is found in Sussex.

Edited to add - our local police force and Horsewatch also endorse marking your tack.


----------



## mrchips (13 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Following a discussion I had with our local horsewatch and with the local police force, there seems no point in putting a post code on your saddle as it does not prove ownership and, more importantly, Sussex Police won't contact an address if a post coded saddle is found within a haul of stolen tack. The post code only serves as an identification mark if you find your stolen tack or see a list of recovered stolen tack. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree postcoding does not prove ownership - but an interesting point bearing in mind your comments about Sussex police not attempting to return postmarked saddles - every Horsewatch person I've spoken to over the past year or so thinks that the police will return the saddle to the postcode. I'm really not surprised if they don't. Your postcode is not just your house it is a group of houses and in the countryside a single postcode can cover quite an area. 

On the other hand a microchip number registered on a secure database is normally regarded as a proof of ownership. Similarly, if you register your mobile phone number using it's serial number, or your of bicycle, after tagging it with a microchip on the same database I referred to, those identifier numbers would, I understand, be regarded as proof of ownership. Or are the police themselves advising us to waste our time registering these items because they take no notice of them.


----------



## mrchips (13 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry i dont agree with the above post, i have been in contact with the police and horsewatch myself (only two days agao)who both advised using die stamps to mark all ur tack, if stolen they can be returned to its rightful owner, if you cannot prove the tack is yours is has to be given back to the theif!!!

I have just borrowed some die stamps from the police, who instructed me to mark my postcode, followed by your house number or the first letter/s of your house on both panels on the saddle,infront of the girth strap. it was so easy to do.

For your bridle do the exact same but mark the inside of the headpiece &amp; reins near the billet.

If you sell the saddle/bridle or move house you put the letter 'X' after your postcode,and the next postcode can then be put next to it and so on.

This is a very good deterant, theifs can see this clear as day and know they will be hard if impossible to sell on. When purchasing tack make sure you check these areas for postcodes, if they have not got an 'X', question it,and report it to the police.

It is also adviced to take photographs of your tack, make notes of the make, size, any damage/discolouration,or anything that makes it identifiable as you own. should the worst happen you need to be able to give a good description if you have any hope of getting it back.

Also, postcode rugs in gloss paint, it may be a little unsightly but atleast it will still be on your horse! 

Micro chipping is better than nothing but they cannot be seen &amp; can be removed! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I fear the post I've quoted should never have been published as it clearly tells a saddle thief how to 'cancel' a post code on a saddle and re-stamp the saddle as though it were done by the police or a Horsewatch member. 

Far better to engrave the stirrup bar with the last 7 digits from the microchip number add your country code and register it on the database that is accessible to ALL police forces in the UK.
If your saddle does get stolen you just notify the database through your account and the fact that your saddle has gone is immediately available to every police force in the country.

Finally you say the microchip can't be seen but can be removed. I would challenge you to find the chip, let alone remove it (without wrecking the saddle). Indeed I might even go so far as to offer to put my saddle in front of you and if you can take the chip out you can have the saddle! I'll even bring a microchip scanner to help you.


----------



## PcDavies (13 February 2010)

I can only give my opinion.
If I were to see a saddle, beit lost or stolen.  I would check for visible markings.  If I saw a stamp, I would contact the organisation who put the marking and obtain details from them for potential owners.

If I saw a postcode, I would probably send out a letter to each house under that postcode hoping that a victim may come forward.

It's the same with any other item of lost or stolen items.


----------



## leanne1988 (15 February 2010)

You need to put ur house number or letter of your hourse after your postcode, this helps narrow it down.

Also, regarding your comments above, theifs arent silly, im sure they are familiar with the equine industry, if not part of it, so im sure they are already very aware on how to mark tack and microchipping etc, etc, so all we can do is try to deter them and help eachother by checking tack when buying etc.


----------



## fizzywhizz (15 February 2010)

I have had both of my saddles stamped by the Metropolitan police. 

They have a unique serial number each not a post code. The police issue you with a registration document for each of saddle done. 

If you sell the saddle you have to complete the new owners details section and send it back.

If your saddle is stolen you contact the police with the crime reference number and they can check any recovered goods against the database.

The contact number for the Bromley area is 0208 721 2603.


----------

